# Dash Subwoofer?



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok well let me start by saying the search feature officially blows. Any mention of the word DASH and I get a record returned to me...

Anyway, how many dash installed subwoofers are out there? Anyone find any build threads? Who has listened to one.. and what was the impression. 

I know it's not exactly the same.. but listening to a subwoofer up close in a trunk sounds like ass... is there a similar effect to mounting the subwoofer so close to the listener? Suspension noise?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That's ironic, I've searched for two weeks now trying to get tips on how to do mine. 

I'm installing two 8" subs for midbass in the dash of my Dodge Ram. Already decided on locations, and just about got the enclosure design down and how they'll be mounted. But I was curious if anyone had any advice on vibration issues...


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

You may PM ianaconi. He put an 8" sub in the center of the dash in a VW beetle. Let me see if I can find the link.

Edit: VW New Beetle


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Pretty neat. Wow they have alot of dash on a Beetle!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

The difference is sound between having a true up front sub and rear mounted is quite monumental IMO.
If possible, I'll not use rear mounted subs for an SQ set up.
Its easier to blend a front mounted sub with midbass. there is no pull to the rear on any frequency, which its detectable in pretty much every vehicle I have ever heard with rear mounted subs that play during SQ evaluation.

you can get that true impact and visceral feeling from bass and everything stays in front of you like it should.

Ive done a 10 in the dash of my Integra
and Have a 10 in the front floor of my BMW


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I found the build thread for your BMW install... do you have pictures of your Integra? Nice work!


----------



## rjorge (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/239527


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

so many things to rattle in and around a dash, 

2 weeks ago i tried a sub up front as a test, sounded horrible compared to rear mounted (same box and settings, just a long wire so i could move the sub around to test easily) maybe it can be tuned, but i always try and start with what works best and then improve, not start with something bad and try and get it right.

id recc some testing b4 cutting holes.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

60ndown said:


> so many things to rattle in and around a dash,
> 
> 2 weeks ago i tried a sub up front as a test, sounded horrible compared to rear mounted (same box and settings, just a long wire so i could move the sub around to test easily) maybe it can be tuned, but i always try and start with what works best and then improve, not start with something bad and try and get it right.
> 
> id recc some testing b4 cutting holes.


Very true.

I'm hoping to remove the center console/center channel piece from the factory.. and relocate the headunit.. this should give me a decent amount of space with minimal cutting. Going to further explore this today during lunch hour.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

The other big thing is w a front mounted sub, you dont need gobs of power and the level of the subwoofer doesnt need to be as high to blend seamlessly compared to rear mounted

Im running 400rms to front sub compared to 1200 when I use my 4 10s in the rear deck.
Ive done as little as 200rms on front sub with the same result.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

How is the chest hitting bass of a kick drum? I'd love to be able to replicate a concert feel of the kick drum beating your chest...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

My listening tests have been perfect. Couldn't be happier with having twin 8" in the dash. Concert bass drums, even the gong on "Fanfare" sounds like a real gong. Has that "reverberation" I've missed for so long. 

Now if only getting the rest of the drivers to sound this good was as easy...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like a 10 should squeeze in!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Even though a 10 would squeeze in... I'm really liking my 5.25" Subs in the doors, and was thinking this for the dash sub:

Tang Band W8-1363SB 8" Subwoofer | Parts-Express.com


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That looks like an awesome candidate.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chithead said:


> That looks like an awesome candidate.


Found out my buddy has one of these laying around... Elemental Designs: Car Stereo, Home Speakers, Electronics

Going to see how much cutting would be required. The TB has a smaller motor structure, but I do like the specs better on this ED.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wonder how that eD would do in .25 cu.ft - that would help minimize space requirements. I've found the smaller enclosures sound better with them being closer to the listeners.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya I'm not sure. The ED Vas is about 1.56ft^3... where as the TB Vas is 0.66ft^3. Seems like the TB is a better sub for a small enclosed dash sub.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Small sealed subs simply will not go low enough to sound real. It will basically be lil a glorified midbass/bass
Use a sub to produce subbass. You need volume and you need enough motor to do it.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I will prbly have more than .25ft^3 to work with.. but what's wrong with the TB 8" sub? It gets great reviews.. and with cabin gain it should produce decent bass at moderate volumes? I'm not competing in SPL?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Subscribed as I want to put an enclosure inplace of my glove box....

Joe


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Started a build thread here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/89142-dash-console-sub-project.html


----------



## pusko (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a 10" woofer in dash (above passinger legs).....
I will never go back (to having woofer in trunk).
The difference is big in terms of SQ!


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Check out the "How to" section of the Car Audio & Electronics site. They have a very nice write up of installing a sub in place of the glove box. Very detailed and a whole lot of pictures. Should help anyone looking for some inspiration.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

here and seen this car in person. John may be of some help to you. PM him, his user name is ' Fozz '

IASCA Champ Dodge Neon - Install Logs - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## yotacoma (Aug 22, 2009)

trevordj said:


> You may PM ianaconi. He put an 8" sub in the center of the dash in a VW beetle. Let me see if I can find the link.
> 
> Edit: VW New Beetle


sorry for thread-jacking

but does anyone know what headunit that is, im loving the look of it


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

yotacoma said:


> sorry for thread-jacking
> 
> but does anyone know what headunit that is, im loving the look of it



Pioneer P01 Japan Spec.
or
Pioneer P99 USA Spec


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a good read... (sub woofer in Glove box)

But Beyond what most of us are committed to doing in our Daily Driven Cars..

How to Install a Subwoofer in the Dash - Guides - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya, that's a pretty sick install. I'm going to try to do mine without pulling the dash. Course getting behind it to sound deaden would be nice. :lol:


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

This is a 12" sub dead center in the dash of my Mustang:


----------

